
dot NET Micro Framework - talles
http://www.netmf.com/
======
skrowl
Latest release was back in October? What's new that I'm missing here?

~~~
sigzero
Nothing it seems, at least I can't see anything more from the site itself.

------
dethswatch
When was this open sourced?

The last info I recall us getting about it was when the SPOT watch came out
and they said we'd be able to write code for it and that didn't materialize,
iirc.

~~~
jongalloway2
It's been open source since 2009:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/port25/2009/11/16/micros...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/port25/2009/11/16/microsoft-
to-open-source-the-net-micro-framework/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_Micro_Framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.NET_Micro_Framework)

~~~
colbyAFTrustedK
It's also been available under Apache 2.0 this whole time, which means you get
a patent grant that's less problematic than the one Microsoft is using for
.NET Core. So anyone looking to work on a .NET-ish runtime can do so without
fear of litigation by starting with the Micro Framework sources. The caveat is
that the license only applies to the things that are already in NETMF. The
moment you try to start adding things (e.g., by ganking sources from CoreCLR),
you're back in the murky territory of coming up with an answer to the question
of whether or not the MIT License is enough to keep you from being on the
receiving end of patent litigation.

The irony is that fragmentation is exactly what Microsoft is trying to stave
off, but the policy they've chosen with their patent promise does its part to
sort of force the hand of interested parties in that direction.

